# Temperament of your PP dog



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

Does your pp dog growl are try to bite people as they pass you in public? Can you take your pp dog to a public event without the fear that he would attack unproked? What do you consider to be a well trained pp dog?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

If my dog growled or nipped at people he wouldn't be allowed in public. A PPD should appear as any other dog out in public, calm, cool and collected. Another reason I let many people pet my dog when he is young. Some people want distrust in their dogs and a reaction before a command is given, all fine and dandy if you have $$ to give away when you are sued. I don't want my dog deciding when he should or shouldn't bite, say should someone jog up behind us ( I walk a track daily). I really don't even want my dog reacting if I am touched or playing around. I personally don't need that kind of reaction or headache. I want my dog neutral until I tell him to act. I like to take my dogs everywhere with me and the kind of temperament you described above isn't safe. I attend picnics, parties, swimming at the rivers and lakes, street fairs, and just daily shopping on weekends with my dogs. They have to see and accept me dealing with other people, talking animated, catching a ball, running, diving, letting off fireworks, riding horses, dirtbikes, whatever it is I feel like doing, all the while not taking a chunk out of someone, their dogs, or a tire for that matter.

If a dog is snarling, growling, trying to take bite out of people just walking by, he isn't secure enough to be a PPD that you will take anywhere. This kind of dog may be better suited as a guard or prison dog that doesn't come in contact with many people daily. I have socialized, socialized, socialized the hell out of my dog and I can take him through anything. Crowds don't faze him, other dogs don't bother his performance, I let most people approach him and pet if they ask. He loves kids and lowers his head for easy access to an ear scratch. I have no use for a dog that I can't take anywhere. If he is too ill behaved to leave home, how will he protect you when you have to go somewhere else? My dogs are my companions before anything, so they must have enough social grace to be safe in public at all times. If not, they get left behind.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mari Steward said:


> Does your pp dog growl are try to bite people as they pass you in public? Can you take your pp dog to a public event without the fear that he would attack unproked? What do you consider to be a well trained pp dog?


Please don't tell me there are nitwits roaming around with dogs like this.


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Please don't tell me there are nitwits roaming around with dogs like this.


There is a lady that post on another forum that says she trains pp dogs and the react without being commanded to bite and becauseof the high liability they require a certain handler and most people should not have a pp dog. She stated that one of her dog skilled a man that broke into her home nd there was blood and body parts everywhere.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mari Steward said:


> There is a lady that post on another forum that says she trains pp dogs and the react without being commanded to bite and becauseof the high liability they require a certain handler and most people should not have a pp dog. She stated that one of her dog skilled a man that broke into her home nd there was blood and body parts everywhere.


Woweeee she sounds bad ass.:lol: I have a neighbor that needs to disappear wonder if that beast could handle the job


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mari Steward said:


> Does your pp dog growl are try to bite people as they pass you in public? Can you take your pp dog to a public event without the fear that he would attack unproked? What do you consider to be a well trained pp dog?


I think what you described is called a junkyard dog!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I have an attack trained sheep. If the person is in the pasture it's either ewe or you. 8-[


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Ditto everything Michelle said.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

My dog is heavily socialized as well. He's very stable around strangers and crowds. I take him everywhere I can just to improve him in that area. 

While the person who posted on the other forum was probably doing some exaggerating about how bad her dog is, I can see a dog killing someone who breaks in if the owner isn't around. I'd take a serious bet that Howard's male Bouv would do that to someone. 

What is this other forum? I'd like to read the thread.


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

Dan Long said:


> My dog is heavily socialized as well. He's very stable around strangers and crowds. I take him everywhere I can just to improve him in that area.
> 
> While the person who posted on the other forum was probably doing some exaggerating about how bad her dog is, I can see a dog killing someone who breaks in if the owner isn't around. I'd take a serious bet that Howard's male Bouv would do that to someone.
> 
> What is this other forum? I'd like to read the thread.


 
Dan,
Here is the link to the other forum http://www.ccaaforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2111 . The lady's name is Kathi Wisdom and she breeds and trains dobermans. Even though she is a member of the cane corso club working committe she does not own a cane corso. She is active with the corso breed in the conformation ring and frequently expresses her opinions. Here is Kathi's web site. http://www.wisdomdobermans.com/ .


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Dan Long said:


> My dog is heavily socialized as well. He's very stable around strangers and crowds. I take him everywhere I can just to improve him in that area.
> 
> While the person who posted on the other forum was probably doing some exaggerating about how bad her dog is, I can see a dog killing someone who breaks in if the owner isn't around. I'd take a serious bet that Howard's male Bouv would do that to someone.
> 
> What is this other forum? I'd like to read the thread.


DAN! Why my "poodle want-a-be?" Rock is soooooooo calm. :mrgreen: [-(


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Mari Steward said:


> Dan,
> Here is the link to the other forum http://www.ccaaforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2111 . The lady's name is Kathi Wisdom and she breeds and trains dobermans. Even though she is a member of the cane corso club working committe she does not own a cane corso. She is active with the corso breed in the conformation ring and frequently expresses her opinions. Here is Kathi's web site. http://www.wisdomdobermans.com/ .


Her post about seeing the aftermath of a PP dog's attack where a guy had half his jaw gone, testicles hanging out and a calf ripped off doesn't sound too good. Isn't a bite and hold what we're looking for, not the dog ripping someone apart? That dog sounds like it was all over the place.


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

Dan Long said:


> Her post about seeing the aftermath of a PP dog's attack where a guy had half his jaw gone, testicles hanging out and a calf ripped off doesn't sound too good. Isn't a bite and hold what we're looking for, not the dog ripping someone apart? That dog sounds like it was all over the place.


That dog sounds feral.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Prolly that big fat red dog that had the pics posted a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Seems to me that Urban legions are created with these kinds of stories. 
If it hasen't made the news it's probably BS. 
I know a person who's second cousin's niece saw bigfoot eat a cat while sitting on a car hood. 
Cmon folks! Is something like this really worth a discussion?!!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Bob,

Seems more like the dog equivalent of war porn. True or not, the j***-off material of some PPD folks is certainly revealing.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Steven Lepic said:


> Bob,
> 
> Seems more like the dog equivalent of war porn. True or not, the j***-off material of some PPD folks is certainly revealing.


THANKS now I have to wipe coffee and snot off my computer screen


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Any time.


----------



## Alegria Cebreco (Jul 25, 2007)

I am so confused as to what a "true" PP temperament should be. Rade acted like that, what Mari described (in original post), but then I'm told he was a good dog for PP :?:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd also say "ditto" to Michelle Kehoe's post at the beginning of this thread.

My dogs work well as deterrents and I've not spent so much time socialising them and teaching them to obey me when we are out to have them wanting to grab all and sundry. 

It's a natural trait of a dog to protect the "boss" but I determine when I want protecting. Even the Fila learned that he wasn't to call the shots and became a dog that I could take everywhere. He still remained watchful and as he matured, there weren't many who wanted to come up and pat him - except for the kids in the village - they weren't prejudiced towards such dogs and idolised him.

I think there are enough dogs around who would suit the needs of PP if necessary - but there's probably a lack of good trainers to match this number.

Gillian


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Alegria Cebreco said:


> I am so confused as to what a "true" PP temperament should be. Rade acted like that, what Mari described (in original post), but then I'm told he was a good dog for PP :?:


 
It is all in what you make it and allow it to be...
If a PPD is going to bark only, then it is a guard or altert dog, that's protection, like an alarm system. If it is designed to bark, bite, and remove the vermin, then that's a PPD too. A .22 caliber piston can be a PP firearm, not a good one in my book. A .45 caliber piston can give more knock down power if you can control it. 

Find the balance "Grasshopper!" :-$


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> It is all in what you make it and allow it to be...
> If a PPD is going to bark only, then it is a guard or altert dog, that's protection, like an alarm system. If it is designed to bark, bite, and remove the vermin, then that's a PPD too. A .22 caliber piston can be a PP firearm, not a good one in my book. A .45 caliber piston can give more knock down power if you can control it.
> Find the balance "Grasshopper!" :-$


Howard,

That was a great anology. A loaded weapon (PPD) is great if you have control.


----------



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

I also agree with the "owning a breed you can control" factor. 
Any dog I have - PP or not - must have a civil temperament in relation to the situation. 
I find it both sad and somewhat amusing how some people think that a PP dog is better if itis given less socialization.
Honestly, in the overall scheme of things, what good is a PP dog that you can't take most everywhere with you?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Kris Finison said:


> Honestly, in the overall scheme of things, what good is a PP dog that you can't take most everywhere with you?


I think this is the key to "what is a good PP temperament" If you can take your dog everywhere with you, have it out loose when people are over, then it probably has a good temperament for a PP dog. Wether it's being friendly with the people it meets or reserved doesn't really matter, as long as it can safely be there. What use is a PP dog who is locked up at home while you are being mugged, because you couldn't trust it in the crowds at the park? Or who is locked outside while the cableman is attacking you, because you couldn't trust him in the house while the guy was there to install your cable.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Honestly, the PPD temperament that appeals to me is aloof to downright antisocial - which my Mals are NOT :lol: LOL

However, I don't see why a dog like that can't also have solid nerves, be stable enough to deal with people, crowds, etc. Isn't biting passerby and attacking unprovoked, a matter of training?? Maybe I just haven't seen enough dogs ... I 'd think, if I can have my two females who hate eachother out at the same time, not fighting, BECAUSE I SAID SO, why should a good PPD be any different?

I'm thinking, too, that aloof/antisocial traits can come from confidence (i.e. dog that does not care about anyone aside from immediate family) or fear based (dog is threatened by anyone aside from immediate family). Right?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Kris Finison said:


> Honestly, in the overall scheme of things, what good is a PP dog that you can't take most everywhere with you?


Although I've never had the need to own a PPD, I would think that description would better fit a deterrent dog. I dont know why anyone would need protection everywhere they go and if they did they probably could afford more than a dog.

If I did need one I would want a totally antisocial dangerous to any stranger type for 2 reasons, #1 just to have some reasurrance he may do the job if needed #2 see #1


----------

